# ICICI multi currency card- payment Declined :) Please help !!



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Guys

I had got my ICICI multi travel card loaded with 6230 AUD. now i am trying to make a payment of 6226.53 AUD but it shows transaction declined. i called up to ICICI customer care they replied there is no issue with the card and immi website is not permitting you to make the payment right now, you can try early morning.

There is anyone who had the same issue while making payment. Please share your experiences.

Many Thanks
Hasan


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

did you enabled the eCommerce option through online, then only you can make the payment.

Login to net banking and enable the same.


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

siva19 said:


> did you enabled the eCommerce option through online, then only you can make the payment.
> 
> Login to net banking and enable the same.


Hi siva 
Thanks a lot how to enable it ? And how did you make the payment ?


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> Hi siva
> Thanks a lot how to enable it ? And how did you make the payment ?


I paid through ICICI AUD single currency travel card.

use the below steps:

ICICI Bank | Debit Cards | Rubyx Card

How to do Online / e-commerce transactions
Your ICICI Bank Travel Card has been enabled for usage over the Internet. For better control and security on the Internet, you need to activate the card before usage.
For Internet activation you may follow these easy steps:
Log on to https://prepaid.icicibank.com/icici/html/customer.html
Enter your user ID (16-digit card number) and password (Web PIN).
Click on the Tab- ECOM Card details and select the option of ‘Activation for the period of 24 hours’.
Log on to merchant website where payment need to be made
Fill up the card details and billing information and proceed for payment
Your Travel Card can only be used on Verified-secure websites. Such websites require you to enter CVV2 number (CVV 2 number is the 3-digit number on the reverse of the card near signature panel).


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

siva19 said:


> I paid through ICICI AUD single currency travel card.
> 
> use the below steps:
> 
> ...


There is any difference between single currency travel card and multi currency travel card ?
What you think I am using multi currency card that's why I am having this problem.
And initially what is the process of activation of Internet banking for this card.


----------



## siva19 (Jan 21, 2014)

hasanab243 said:


> There is any difference between single currency travel card and multi currency travel card ?
> What you think I am using multi currency card that's why I am having this problem.
> And initially what is the process of activation of Internet banking for this card.


Enable the online transactions and try to make the payment


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

siva19 said:


> Enable the online transactions and try to make the payment


I called to icici cc they enabled my Internet banking and said you ECOM Card option activated once you login your Internet banking.
I checked my Internet banking but there is no option ECOM Card found in my Internet banking.


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

Anyone else faced issue with icici multicurrency travel card while making the payment? I have enabled ecom on the card still the payment is getting declined. Kindly suggest a way around.


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

Dear hasan,

I recently paid the visa payment via ICICI single currency card without any single problem.
There are multiple threads in expatforum about multicurrency cards (either ICICI or HDFC) not working on australian immigration website.


Try to get a single currency AUD card from ICICI (HDFC currently stopped issuing). Try to convince ur banker (who sold multicurrency card to u) to just transfer the AUD amount in ur multicurrency card to single currency card. Else u ll end up paying them the buying charges (There is another thread regarding the same where the person did exactly the same. try searching u ll get some idea)

u shall try one more option, but not sure how much charges are there.
If the online banking is enabled for ur multicurrency card, then get a single currency card and do an online transfer from multi to single currency card.

Refer: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...887-australian-visa-fee-payment-method-7.html

Don't panic but act fast. 

Regards,
Guru




hasanab243 said:


> I called to icici cc they enabled my Internet banking and said you ECOM Card option activated once you login your Internet banking.
> I checked my Internet banking but there is no option ECOM Card found in my Internet banking.


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

Guys,

Multicurrency cards will not work for making visa payments. Please insist on single currency AUD card.

Thanks,
Avinash


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

avinash_nair said:


> Anyone else faced issue with icici multicurrency travel card while making the payment? I have enabled ecom on the card still the payment is getting declined. Kindly suggest a way around.


Hi Avinash..I am also facing the same issue with multicurrency card..how did you get round to it? please suggest as I need to complete the payment within next couple of days. thanks!


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

Cyberking said:


> Hi Avinash..I am also facing the same issue with multicurrency card..how did you get round to it? please suggest as I need to complete the payment within next couple of days. thanks!


Hi Cyberking, 

You can get a new single currency aud card and transfer the amount from your existing card to the new card. There will be extra charge you need to pay depending on the exchange rate at which you bought aud and today's rate. Please talk to same guys from whom you took the card. 

Thanks 
Avinash


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

avinash_nair said:


> Hi Cyberking,
> 
> You can get a new single currency aud card and transfer the amount from your existing card to the new card. There will be extra charge you need to pay depending on the exchange rate at which you bought aud and today's rate. Please talk to same guys from whom you took the card.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for such a prompt response..I checked with the agent from which I got card and he is saying that I will have to surrender the multi-currency card and then apply for a new single-currency card (though he said both cards are the same and the multi-curreny card should work)..Just wanted to be sure that the single-currency card would work as my invitation will expire on 02/04 and I have to complete the payment before then.


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

Cyberking said:


> Many thanks for such a prompt response..I checked with the agent from which I got card and he is saying that I will have to surrender the multi-currency card and then apply for a new single-currency card (though he said both cards are the same and the multi-curreny card should work)..Just wanted to be sure that the single-currency card would work as my invitation will expire on 02/04 and I have to complete the payment before then.


Single currency card worked for me. I got the cards through Cox&Kings. I had taken ICICI card initially and later got Axis bank single currency card and it worked fine for me. I am sure any bank card will work as long as it is single currency aud


----------



## Cyberking (Feb 6, 2016)

avinash_nair said:


> Single currency card worked for me. I got the cards through Cox&Kings. I had taken ICICI card initially and later got Axis bank single currency card and it worked fine for me. I am sure any bank card will work as long as it is single currency aud


Thanks Avinash..much appreciated


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

Cyberking said:


> Thanks Avinash..much appreciated


You are most welcome!
No need to panic, but move fast on getting a new card and transferring the amount to new card. I think if all goes well by tomorrow you can make the payment. 

Thanks, 
Avinash


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

avinash_nair said:


> Guys,
> 
> Multicurrency cards will not work for making visa payments. Please insist on single currency AUD card.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate!!

Can I use HDFC prepaid forex + card (single currency AUD) to make the visa payments. Did you used similar card from HDFC or suggest which card should be fine.


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hi Mate!!
> 
> Can I use HDFC prepaid forex + card (single currency AUD) to make the visa payments. Did you used similar card from HDFC or suggest which card should be fine.


Hey, 

It will work. As I said any single currency aud card will work. Stay away from multi currency, that's it. 

Thanks, 
Avinash


----------



## panks_777 (Jan 18, 2016)

avinash_nair said:


> Hey,
> 
> It will work. As I said any single currency aud card will work. Stay away from multi currency, that's it.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks!!
Just it was to confirmed as its a pre paid forex card ..I guess there should't be any problem..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sridharv86 (Jan 5, 2016)

So, while buying the travel card, does ICICI ask for travel documents? I read somewhere that it is mandatory and such. 

PS: I'm quite far from that payment stage but just trying to understand the process


----------



## avinash_nair (Nov 27, 2015)

sridharv86 said:


> So, while buying the travel card, does ICICI ask for travel documents? I read somewhere that it is mandatory and such.
> 
> PS: I'm quite far from that payment stage but just trying to understand the process


I got the card from Cox&Kings. They needed copy of passport, pan card and EOI invitation letter. Didn't insist on visa or tickets. 

Thanks, 
Avinash


----------



## isildurrr (Oct 15, 2015)

panks_777 said:


> Hi Mate!!
> 
> Can I use HDFC prepaid forex + card (single currency AUD) to make the visa payments. Did you used similar card from HDFC or suggest which card should be fine.


Some HDFC cards say they shouldn't be used for online transactions. Not sure about ICICI. I'd suggest telling them exactly what you want and ask them to recommend a card.


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi, My icici bank said single currency cards are not available any more and issued only multi currency card to me.

I am worried now that it will work or not. I have only 15 days left.. (


----------



## ravs77 (Jul 2, 2015)

used ICICI multi currency card and worked well !!
No issues at all.
I enabled it for online transactions by creating prepaid card login and then using ecom options.


----------

